# Smart Decison?



## rdt2449 (5 Sep 2004)

Im Curently in a Vocational program in my Highschool where i go to school and work 2 days a week, next year i want to join the military perferably as a Soldier eather way if you guys say finnish highschool eather way i dont get highschool leaving if i leave the program next year or 2 years from now, anyone ever go into the Cf with a vocation program certificate ect? help me out here.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Sep 2004)

rdt2449,

Firstly, your question is so poorly written that it is almost impossible to understand your meaning.

Second, it is in your best interest to finish high school before you consider the army or any other possible career choices.

You may have an idea that a soldier doesn't need a high school diploma, and that all you'll be doing is marching, digging holes and firing weapons, but this is far from the truth. Although soldiers are trained in those basic skills, their more important task as individual soldiers is to understand their responsibilities and to be able to apply learning in complex situations. A man who needs guidance to use a shovel or rifle makes a poor soldier. Soldiers who can learn and understand complex Rules of Engagement and then be trusted with the responsibility of a weapon that engages targets at 2000 metres is what we need. 

The Army does not take you away from a learning environment, it's exactly the opposite, if you want a career in the army, you will be immersed in a learning environment, of our or your making throughout your career. 

I recommend that you read the FAQs in the Recruiting and Infantry forums. As you go through them keep an eye on who the posting members are, you will quickly notice that there are many very articulate, intelligent and well-written soldiers on these boards. They are setting the current standard for what we want our soldiers to be.

And if you have difficulty presenting a simple paragraph, you may want to reconsider your educational requirements at this time before hurrying off to the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## NavyGrunt (5 Sep 2004)

I'm not entirely sure what your question or points are either......as for your education finish high school. Its only another 2 years( I think thats what you're saying). Instead of trying to meet the bare minimum try and be the best candidate. Smart soldiers live. The days of Meat bag soldiering are gone. My grandfather joined with a grade 4 education and complained that he never got his high school. My father never finished high school. He complained all the time. Now he has to get it at 43 because he retired from the military and he needs it to go back to school. Just because you CAN join without doesnt mean you SHOULD.

Good luck.


----------



## rdt2449 (5 Sep 2004)

Sorry for the Crappy Punctuation before i was in a rush. Eather way if i wait and Finnish Highschool its another 3 years because with  the program I'm in. What i like to do is go into the military for a few years, not long, then get out and Finnish highschool and go into university by then ill be 21 and i can skip collage and go into university as a mature student. I'm not some meatbag soldier and sorry but I'm not your grandfather but i do understand what you mean, but right now i cant sit down in a classroom and learn everything school is not my thing I'm more of a physical person, i know i learn best when its something I'm interested in. I was in cadets before and i had a blast too bad that our group moved because of lack or participation.


----------



## NavyGrunt (5 Sep 2004)

Most places "Mature student" doesnt mean "take any old guy". It means they have so many seats set aside for older students and you still have to compete with others for them. And they will more than likely have a high school diploma. As you get older it will get harder to "go back to school". Why dont you try home schooling? Or write your GED? Thats at least something. As for your wuestion I don't know why you asked. You seem to have already made your mind up. Nothing some guys on the internet tell you will change your mind.


----------



## Sheerin (5 Sep 2004)

How old are you, if I may ask?

Skipping out on high school is not the route you want to take.  I'm currently in university (I applied as a regular student after I finished OAC) and I've had a lot of contact with mature students.  All of them, I repeat, ALL of them have their high school diploma or their GED.  I don't mean to burst your bubble, but unless there is a plague on biblical proportions that wipes out all the other mature student applicants, you won't be accepted.  You'll get a nice form letter saying "Dear Mr. rdt2449, thank you very much for your application.  Unfortunately, your application has been denied.  Please feel free to apply again next year."  And if you're lucky they'll mention a few ways to make your application a little more competitive.  Sucks, doesn't it?

One other thing, everyone learns better when it is something your interested, that's a no brainer.  However, the mark of an individual who has the desire to do well is someone who can take the most mind numbing course and still come out of it with a good mark.  And don't think that once you get to university that everything will be perfect.  Take my word for it, the most interesting course in the world can be turned into a deadly weapon by a bad professor, and there are many of them out there!  By the same token, a course say on the "Examination of chert artifacts" can be made absolutely amazing by a good prof.  

Finish high school.  Even if it bores the hell out of you, study, do your best and you'll be rewarded.  Slack off and use the excuse of "I'm just not interested in the course" and you'll find that doors all around you will begin the shut.  Translation:  Don't fuck up.


----------



## rdschultz (6 Sep 2004)

I as well would advocate staying in school.  First off, you mention you'd like to spend a few years in the military, so obviously it isn't viewed by you as a career move.  When you do get out, you'll have a tough time doing anything (I'm talking about higher education specifically, but it applies to other areas of life) without a high-school education.  And it will be much harder to get that high school education in 3 or 4 years than it will be now.  You WILL regret your decision in a few years if you quit school.  

Also, I question your train of thought.  You say that highschool isn't your thing, and sitting there learning isn't your cup of tea.  What do you think University is?  University isn't for everyone, and perhaps you're one of those people that it isn't for.  I'm not saying you can't, or you shouldn't pursue it, but if you can't even pull off high school then you certainly won't pull off University.  

Finally, its important to point out that the Canadian Forces isn't a for-sure employment agency for anybody who wants a job.  You've got tests to pass to get in, and it does take time to go through that process.  As well, you have to demonstrate during your interview that you're the type of person the Canadian Forces wants (i.e. do they want someone who quits when the going gets tough?).   What I'm getting at here is, if you choose to disregard all the good advice you've been given and still quit school, don't make that decision yet.   Its a new school year, and its awful easy for you to think back to how nice summer was and how much you don't want to be where you're at.  Talk to a recruiter first, maybe even apply, write the tests and jump through all the hoops.  Just don't quit school, if you must, until you have an offer letter sitting in your hands.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (6 Sep 2004)

since i was accepted to uni as a mature student i feel i can provide some additional information about the topic at hand.  for the record i never graduated high school, but was still accepted as a mature student. that being said i was only missing three oacs and the oacs that i had were all in the 80s.  also to help my case was that i was originally accepted to my uni in my oac year and could not go due to not having an ossd.  i waited my three years and reapplied and gained standing as a mature student.  i have never had any problems not having my ossd or ged, probably due to my university standing, but i certainly would never recommend my course of action to anyone.  no offense to you rdt2449, but your english skills are atrocious and that in itself seems more than enough reason to finish your schooling as with your current writing skills would not allow to write university quality papers and you might find your time at uni come to quick end if you cannot write at a level sufficient to the standard required.  and the one thing about being enrolled as a mature student is that if you fail to maintain academic standing it is far tougher for you to gain reactivation.  so take heed the advice heaped upon you by all on this thread and finish high school.


----------



## Butters (6 Sep 2004)

rdt2449, take it from a guy who has been down your path. I was the same way you are now (drop out of high school to do physical things (for me not the army)). Within 6 months I was thinking to myself what have I done. I threw away FREE education that I thought I didn't need and that I could get by in life without. To go back and futher my education has already cost me ~$5,000 in student loans. It's not worth it. Whatever you're doing, or where ever you're getting the influence that dropping out of school is good and you'll go far, you need to get far away from it. Education is the future my friend.


----------

